
How we built a world class engineering team in Jakarta, Indonesia - laironald
https://medium.com/@laironald/how-we-built-a-world-class-engineering-team-in-jakarta-indonesia-97de603106b5
======
cookingrobot
Being able to build a team overseas seems like a superpower. A lot of the
advice here seems to actually apply to growing a team anywhere, but I wonder
how much harder it is in a different market.

~~~
sonyagirl
I agree. A lot of the techniques can be used in different markets outside of
Jakarta. Would like to read a little more about the specifics of working in
Jakarta - local rules, cultural nuances. But definitely lots of good advice
here about building a team!

